# Fiat Ducato 2.8 with aircon



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

At the risk of repeating a similar line of questions, I wonder if anyone can help.
I have had the red igniter warning light on for the last 8000 miles without any ill effect to engine performance. Have been told, by Fiat service center, that there may be aa loom fault and it may take many hours at £45 per hour to find it. The diagnostics report a fault with the 'high speed cooling fan relay' which checks out fine. 
I have also read somewhere that the cooling fan should always be running when the aircon is switched on - well mine doesn't. Does anyone think the two problems may be connected?
I am off to France tomorrow until 22nd Dec so wont be able to get involved with any discussions after 10am tomorrow
Looking forward to any comments, Brian.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

" have also read somewhere that the cooling fan should always be running when the aircon is switched on - well mine doesn't. Does anyone think the two problems may be connected? "

Mine does and quite probably.

Dave


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave,
I wonder if it is connected and the Fiat techies don't pick it up because the diagnostic software is not that specific? I am really finding it hard to locate a wiring diagram from which I could at least try to trace a faulty component. Do you, or anyone else perhaps know where wiring diagrams can be obtained. Have searched everywhere and even bought a 'disk' which proved totally useless!
Thank you in anticipation, Brian.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm afraid not. I haven't yet needed the likes of a Haynes manual and I hope it keeps that way for many years ....


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

The red igniter warning light you are talking about is it the pre heater glow plug warning light ? the reason i ask is that on my old Mercedes the pre heater glow plug light used to stay on and mercedes said it was due to one of the glow plugs being faulty ? albeit i never had any problems starting the engine

I dont know if that helps or not ?? but i thought i would meantion it just in case, i never did get it fixed and it never gave me any problems ?



venturer said:


> At the risk of repeating a similar line of questions, I wonder if anyone can help.
> I have had the red igniter warning light on for the last 8000 miles without any ill effect to engine performance. Have been told, by Fiat service center, that there may be aa loom fault and it may take many hours at £45 per hour to find it. The diagnostics report a fault with the 'high speed cooling fan relay' which checks out fine.
> I have also read somewhere that the cooling fan should always be running when the aircon is switched on - well mine doesn't. Does anyone think the two problems may be connected?
> I am off to France tomorrow until 22nd Dec so wont be able to get involved with any discussions after 10am tomorrow
> Looking forward to any comments, Brian.


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that thought, Enodreven, but no there is no glow plug fitted on the jtd diesel so this could not be the problem - I wish it was that simple!!
regards, Brian.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, what is the red light suposed to be indicating ??



venturer said:


> Thanks for that thought, Enodreven, but no there is no glow plug fitted on the jtd diesel so this could not be the problem - I wish it was that simple!!
> regards, Brian.


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

Enodreven, I am told the red igniter light indicates a fault with the 'engine control unit'. The diagnostic analysis gives a fault with the 'high speed cooling fan relay', but this has been checked and found to be OK.
Sadly, with all these 'new style' engines, one cannot go to it with a screwdriver and spaner aided with a simple wiring diagram.
So there I am, no further forward, Brian.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Brian

If its been on for the last 8000 miles then go and enjoy yourself and don't worry about it ? also it will be easier to fix if it actually goes wrong and I am sure that there are a lot of very competent mechanics in france who not only will be willing and able to fix it if it did go wrong but they will proberbly charge a lot less than in the UK, enjoy your trip and let us know how you get on ??

Brian



venturer said:


> Enodreven, I am told the red igniter light indicates a fault with the 'engine control unit'. The diagnostic analysis gives a fault with the 'high speed cooling fan relay', but this has been checked and found to be OK.
> Sadly, with all these 'new style' engines, one cannot go to it with a screwdriver and spaner aided with a simple wiring diagram.
> So there I am, no further forward, Brian.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian, does the air con work? If the air con system has a leak then the electronics will not send a signal to switch on the rad fan, and this will throw up a fault code. it may be that the diagnostics show the relay to be at fault, but it could be the trigger from the air con not firing up the relay. The air con can be controlled from the diagnostic equipement, and this should have been checked by the dealer.
If your fan is not running with the air con on this is the most likely cause for the warning light showing. I assume the rad fan works when the engine is hot?
Colin


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

Colin, at last someone has thrown some intelligent connection between aircon, fan and fault light which I had no idea were connected. It all falls into place when I go through the events that have taken place at the dealer. The aircon was not working and they recharged the system and said there was no leak, however, I did not and could not witness what they had done and fear the worst. Obviously, there is still a leak and that needs to be fixed.
Then, I can follow your line of action and tackle the warning light issue.
We are going to southern France this afternoon and doubt we will need aircon there so will make a plan when we return just before Christmas.
By the way, the engine cooling radiator fan does come on when the engine temperature rises to the set point and goes off when cooled down, but I have never noticed the other fan run. All consistant with what you've suggested.
Thank you for your very useful input.
regards, Brian.


----------



## 101779 (Nov 13, 2006)

venturer

have you fixed this yet? I have diagram for Fiat air-con and they will all be about the same trust me. With any air con the diagnostics start with the system pressures with engine off and with the engine on an the air con on.
Let me know if you need helpbut the previous post is correct if the is no refrigerant in the system the fan will not work.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Earth problem?*

Hi Brian,

I haven't had it yet, but some of my pals did:

Indistinct warning lights on the dash together with confusing error messages in the diagnostics frequently result from corroded earth connections. There are several earth points inside the engine compartment, the most prominent ones are on the inner sides of the wings. They have a certain tendency to rust, therefore providing bad earth contacts. Check if cleaning and/or simple tightening of the screw nut helps.

I am not at all astonished that the Fiat Service Centre obviously did not check for that...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

